# Soft99 Color Evolution, Soft99 Fusso Coat 12th



## amigo (Mar 24, 2014)

moderators delete my threads, is seen my reviews disturb some sponsors. Why then this forum was created if it is impossible to spread the reviews? But I didn't take offense. Once again my review. 
Yesterday there arrived Toyota Land Cruiser on polishing - scratched branches the right side of a rear bumper. Color black Solid. I restored color and I rubbed clean scratches of Color Evolution and then I covered Fusso 12. I made couple of photo - in garage and at not sunny weather it is very difficult to find now scratches, but on the sun under a certain corner it is all the same visible. But the client left happy as didn't want abrasive polishing. So already I made not one car, the method works.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

The thread in itself was good as are the products and it is good to showcase the products BUT the sponsors pay a lot of money to advetise their services and products on here so it is slightly unfair that you can advertise your business for free.

That said the Soft99 colour evolution looks a very good piece of kit and one i may well purchase


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

First of all as a Supporter of the forum we have never ask your previous thread to be removed and we never see that as a threat as well.

I think the reason why the thread was removed because you mentioned yourself as a seller and ask anyone to contact you, administrator is just doing his/her job. For that reason i believe this is why it has been removed, please don't make any statement without prove it will cause mislead by users in here thinking that we asked to remove your previous thread.

Thank You!


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

It is definitely a product I would like to try. 
Waiting for the dark blue one to be in stock and I will be getting one. Wanting to test how it does on minor scratches and how long it masks them for.


----------



## amigo (Mar 24, 2014)

Friends, I keep this page in order that users saw possibilities of products of Soft99 and could apply them correctly. I don't seek to sell here goods, it is purely information page which I will refresh as far as possible reviews.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

NipponShine said:


> First of all as a Supporter of the forum we have never ask your previous thread to be removed and we never see that as a threat as well.
> 
> I think the reason why the thread was removed because you mentioned yourself as a seller and ask anyone to contact you, administrator is just doing his/her job. For that reason i believe this is why it has been removed, please don't make any statement without prove it will cause mislead by users in here thinking that we asked to remove your previous thread.
> 
> Thank You!


On a side note - will you be stocking this any time in the future?


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

shakey85 said:


> On a side note - will you be stocking this any time in the future?


Not at the moment! We will have to test the product first. Because of similarity of products, we are still in doubt. We intend to bring something more competitive and unique in the market, such as certain item we showcase in Soft99 section! The market acceptance is the key!


----------



## amigo (Mar 24, 2014)

So new review. KIA OPTIMA car of 2004 of release. It is a lot of chips and attritions on a varnish and paint. Chips to soil, places to metal. The varnish coat very thin, places in general isn't present it. The decision to apply a polish of Soft99 Color Evolution for red to color restoration and then to consolidate effect of Fusso 12 was made.

Some photo of problem places, in such state practically all car:


















































































*After drawing Color Evolution:*








































































































































*We put Fusso 12 polish for effect fixing:*






















































































































Materials which were applied:

*Color Evolution for red color*









*IPA*









*Fusso 12 Light*


----------

